# Some query on product photography



## jimmykoli12

Hi all,

I am a complete beginner in product photography. I have the following gear, Canon 1200D and a 18-55mm lens. I am using the P200 Photo Studio in a box to take some photographs. The below is the result I am getting. Which is not that great as per my view. So how can i take my product photography to the next level please suggest.


----------



## jimmykoli12

This is the result kind of I am looking at.

http://www.lenskart.com/idee-1195-m..._jbUfRwtOKGCFH_WEv3zmVee1cNB-MT6ZvRoCjjfw_wcB


----------



## Designer

The front looks dark.  I think it would help if your light source was more toward the front of your subject.


----------



## tirediron

The key is lighting.  In my opinion almost all of those 'light-tent' style continuous light set-ups yield sub-par results.  The best way to do this is to make a small investment in proper gear; 2-3 inexpensive speedlights, small softboxes, stands, triggers, etc and a roll of white seamless paper.  BUT... before you do that, buy, read, and re-read the lighting bible so that you understand better how light works and what you can and cannot do with it.


----------



## jimmykoli12

Thanks for the reply will try it for sure. BTW how I can achieve the look as given in the sample link. 
http://www.lenskart.com/idee-1195-m..._jbUfRwtOKGCFH_WEv3zmVee1cNB-MT6ZvRoCjjfw_wcB

The plain white background look without any shadows in the bottom.


----------



## tirediron

Sorry, for some reason that 'site isn't opening for me.


----------



## jimmykoli12

Hi here are some sample images.

*Sorry, unfortunately TPF does not allow the posting of images to which you do not hold rights.*


----------



## jimmykoli12

Hi here are the links to the images.

https://d2xzbo2ehns0vv.cloudfront.n...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/D/_/D_7135_2.jpg

https://d2xzbo2ehns0vv.cloudfront.n...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/D/_/D_7131_2.jpg

https://d2xzbo2ehns0vv.cloudfront.n...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/D/_/D_7142_3.jpg


----------



## Designer

They're tossing them into the air during a nuclear flash during a snowstorm.  

Either that or cloning out the shadows in post-capture editing.


----------



## jimmykoli12

Designer said:


> They're tossing them into the air during a nuclear flash during a snowstorm.
> 
> Either that or cloning out the shadows in post-capture editing.



Do you mean to say cutting out the shadows with the help of pen tool. Which I think is a very laborious work to do.


----------



## Braineack

jimmykoli12 said:


> Do you mean to say cutting out the shadows with the help of pen tool. Which I think is a very laborious work to do.



well, that's what they are doing in the pics you linked...

the WB on your shots look REALLY off.


----------



## jimmykoli12

Braineack said:


> jimmykoli12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say cutting out the shadows with the help of pen tool. Which I think is a very laborious work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, that's what they are doing in the pics you linked...
> 
> the WB on your shots look REALLY off.
Click to expand...


So how do think can I improve my photography quality. Since I am going to use this photography to sell my products on a marketplace.  I know it is a slow process but I will have to start somewhere with the tools that I have.


----------



## Designer

The shadows being gone is not the thing that will make the sale.  

Light your product properly, and make sure the white balance is correct.


----------



## jimmykoli12

I had set the white balance to auto.


----------



## jimmykoli12

Is this a good book to study lightning.

Buy Lighting for Digital Photography: From Snapshots to Great Shots (Using Flash and Natural Light for Portrait, Still Life, Action, and Product Pho Book Online at Low Prices in India | Lighting for Digital Photography: From Snapshots to Great Shots (Using Flash and Natural Light for Portrait, Still Life, Action, and Product Pho Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## jimmykoli12

Thanks for the table suggestion. I think I will currently shoot with the gear I have and post the pics over here.


----------



## waday

Do you do any post processing? You can fix your white balance, and make a few other edits, in there?

Ideally, you'd want to get it as good as you can in the camera, but sometimes post processing helps a little...

(I'm not sure of the exact shade of glasses, so I may have oversaturated )


----------



## Derrel

jimmykoli12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a complete beginner in product photography. I have the following gear, Canon 1200D and a 18-55mm lens. I am using the P200 Photo Studio in a box to take some photographs. The below is the result I am getting. Which is not that great as per my view. So how can i take my product photography to the next level please suggest.



Learn how to do focus stacking, so you can get good, deep depth of field on the products. If you're not comfortable doing clipping path or drop-shadow work, you can FTP images and have the work done in a day or two, offshore, like from India, for 99 cents to $1.99 an image. If you're running an actual, for-profit business, a buck or two per image is peanuts.

Photo Editing Service | Offshore Clipping Path


----------



## jimmykoli12

waday said:


> Do you do any post processing? You can fix your white balance, and make a few other edits, in there?
> 
> Ideally, you'd want to get it as good as you can in the camera, but sometimes post processing helps a little...
> 
> (I'm not sure of the exact shade of glasses, so I may have oversaturated )
> 
> View attachment 119824



It seems much better than the one i have edited. Can you let me know the settings for the same.

Actually, I have edited the images in photoshop. Below attached are the ones I have clicked. If you see in the below image they background has not come so white. Also, the shadow below the spectacle is pinkish.


----------



## waday

jimmykoli12 said:


> It seems much better than the one i have edited. Can you let me know the settings for the same.
> 
> Actually, I have edited the images in photoshop. Below attached are the ones I have clicked. If you see in the below image they background has not come so white. Also, the shadow below the spectacle is pinkish.


I used Lightroom only. Didn't see a big need to go into Photoshop. I did not do any spot removal. I'm not in front of my computer, but I'm pretty sure I changed: white balance, exposure, contrast, shadows, whites, blacks, vibrance, saturation, noise reduction, and a bit of the dehaze tool. Those were edits on top of your own edits. I'm not sure what the RAW file looked like, though?

I'm a little confused about the "Ethan Jack" versus the "Value". I guess I had assumed Ethan Jack was already in there, but you've edited out the "Value" and put in "Ethan Jack"? Why?


----------



## jimmykoli12

Actually, I am trying the photo shoot on a dummy product and wanted to see how my logo will look on the same. Once my product is ready will shoot the actuals. Thanks for the info on editing btw.


----------



## jimmykoli12

My current shoot pics. Can't understand where i am going wrong. I can't get the whole background to be exact white.


----------



## Designer

I dunno, I probably wrecked it, but here is one amateurish attempt:


----------



## jimmykoli12

Designer said:


> I dunno, I probably wrecked it, but here is one amateurish attempt:
> 
> View attachment 120241



The editing looks good. But if you see the image that i have clicked the front is in focus whereas the back part is not in focus even though i have kept the f-stop till 9. Is there any other way other than focus stacking to make the whole picture in focus.


----------



## spiralout462

jimmykoli12 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I probably wrecked it, but here is one amateurish attempt:
> 
> View attachment 120241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The editing looks good. But if you see the image that i have clicked the front is in focus whereas the back part is not in focus even though i have kept the f-stop till 9. Is there any other way other than focus stacking to make the whole picture in focus.
Click to expand...

 
Did you try a smaller aperture?

Study depth of field.  If you can't get enough with the current focal length+distance+aperture, then you have to focus stack.


----------

